# article: Branding Schmanding - all about branding



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Here's a nicely written article about defining and building a brand:

JGoode Designs » Blog Archive » Branding Schmanding



jgoodedesigns.com said:


> *In a nutshell, branding is* all about perception. Branding begins when a concept is born, not when one decides to spend money on a logo or marketing or yellow page ad.


Read more here: JGoode Designs » Blog Archive » Branding Schmanding


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Nice article. Thanks, Rodney!


----------

